# First Rabbit of the Year



## wakingwalleye (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## huntNdeer (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats! There is a bunch of them out around my dads place, just waiting for time now that x-mas is over to get out there.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Went out yesterday and had one get behind me in the thick stuff, only thing I saw that day


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't wait for snow !!! My dog is itching

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Went out today with a group of guys. Worked hard for two rabbits and got soaked in the process, but it was a blast anyhow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

So did you run it over or did you kick it to death? 

Just kidding. Its a nice looking bunny. Wish that I've been doing as well this season.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

ran 5 shot two on the first


----------



## wakingwalleye (Jan 1, 2015)

brownitsdown84 said:


> ran 5 shot two on the first



Very nice! Them are some tasty lookin thumpers


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

All right, I'm just being a smartass here because its been a rough day at work, but is this thread about rabbits killed in unusual fashion? Because the original post had the dead bunny next to boots and a tire. This pic has some nice bunnies with some gardening shears. 

Doesn't anyone use beagles and shotguns anymore???? Let see some of them in the pictures too!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

My dog had a hard tinge picking up some fresh tracks that I thought he'd be ALL over. Does the cold effect the way they pick up scent, if it's real cold ???? Thanks

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## wakingwalleye (Jan 1, 2015)

superposed20ga said:


> All right, I'm just being a smartass here because its been a rough day at work, but is this thread about rabbits killed in unusual fashion? Because the original post had the dead bunny next to boots and a tire. This pic has some nice bunnies with some gardening shears.
> 
> Doesn't anyone use beagles and shotguns anymore???? Let see some of them in the pictures too!



Usually I seduce the rabbits into my car. Then when they are comfortable I take out my boots and do the Irish jig until the rabbit is relaxed. After he is relaxed I coax him to a spot under the tire using an elixir of saliva and doe urine. Then I gun it, reaching 72 mph and make an effective kill. Family had been doing it this way for years.


----------



## wakingwalleye (Jan 1, 2015)

superposed20ga said:


> All right, I'm just being a smartass here because its been a rough day at work, but is this thread about rabbits killed in unusual fashion? Because the original post had the dead bunny next to boots and a tire. This pic has some nice bunnies with some gardening shears.
> 
> Doesn't anyone use beagles and shotguns anymore???? Let see some of them in the pictures too!



Just joking around I have two beagles


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

No beagles needed!

I've never hunted with dogs, but I sure do like stomping on piles myself and watching the bunnies burst out.

Last years picture. I can't wait to get out this year....but after first ice action is over of course


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

wakingwalleye said:


> Just joking around I have two beagles


LOL. That's what my dogs usually look like after the hunt too.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

brownitsdown84 said:


>


There you go. Much nicer pic in my opinion. Good to see hard hunting hounds off looking for another bunny after one's in the bag.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

dmrbigeshott said:


> No beagles needed!
> 
> I've never hunted with dogs, but I sure do like stomping on piles myself and watching the bunnies burst out.
> 
> Last years picture. I can't wait to get out this year....but after first ice action is over of course


Nice pic. No they're not absolutely necessary, but few people that have hunted behind beagles have ever gone back to doing it any other way.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

superposed20ga said:


> Nice pic. No they're not absolutely necessary, but few people that have hunted behind beagles have ever gone back to doing it any other way.


That is what I hear. Maybe one day I will get to that stage, but for now, fighting through the briars will have to do 

ALTHOUGH, I have been unable to get my fare share of shots off due to having to swing 180 degrees as a rabbit bursts out of the cover and my gun gets caught on a vine.


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

superposed20ga said:


> Nice pic. No they're not absolutely necessary, but few people that have hunted behind beagles have ever gone back to doing it any other way.


I happen to be one of those few...I like it much better with beagles. But if you have a good hunting buddy it's still fun and can be awefully productive.


----------

